# Some better pics of the manx-like Zoe (gratuitous)



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

I shot some more photos of Zoe this morning in the better natural lighting my bathroom provides. I'm so glad Billy found this kitten and gave it to me. I've wanted a manx cat since I was a kid and watched "Manx Mouse," a cartoon about a tailess mouse that was supposed to be eaten by the manx cat on a certain day but the mouse talked him out of it. I've wanted a white manx since I saw a white manx hop/run across the street when I was little and I thought it was a rabbit/cat hybrid.


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

Great pictures! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

She looks like a little bobcat. How old is she again? She’s adorable


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

She's somewhere around three months old.

- koneko


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Someone stole my Manx about 20 years ago. He was so cool. I remember the breeder talking about "rumpys" and "stumpys". My little Oscar was a rumpy. He would hop around the house like a rabbit. It was so cute.

I sure hope who ever stole him took good care.


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

That's exactly why Zoe is going to be an inside cat like Nori. Nori is an inside cat because she's my princess... Mouser and Nikki are only outside cats because they were used to being allowed to go outside back when my husband and I used to live in a trailer in the backwoods of central Louisiana. We have some woods behind our house that Mouser and Nikki usually go to. Nikki is the only one that hangs out around the neighborhood but she's a street smart cat (she was a stray before she adopted me) and she never goes farther than across the street and a couple houses away. We originally were going to keep all of our cats inside but Nikki was miserable and Mouser was getting too fat from lack of excercise and being neutered.

- koneko


----------

